# Have you heard of Lucraft?



## salty_waders (May 5, 2014)

I found a cool boat here in Austin a while back.  Its a 1983 Lucraft flat bottom.  Its in amazing condition for its age.  I wanted it but my good friend who wanted it more snatched it up at great price.  We took it out and it drafts nothing and runs like a spotted ape.  He plans on installing a poling plat and using here on the Texas flats.  I tried looking online for Lucraft boats and didnt find much.  Anyone have any info on this boat or Lucraft?  Ive never heard of Lucraft before seeing this boat.  Thanks!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Lucraft is the same as Stumpknocker. Great utility boats.


----------



## cwebb (Jul 30, 2013)

My grandfather fished out of a Lucraft. He used it both salt and fresh water. I fished out of it several times poling around on the flats in St. Augustine and it was a cool boat. The one in your picture looks exactly like it other than the paint. He had that same engine and it would move. Great memories, enjoy it!!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I had a 17 trihull lucraft back in the early 80s while living in the keys.Solid but heavy boat.
I had some great times on that boat


----------

